# Kicker L7 8" or Alpine Type R 8"?



## BenJ1456 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm looking to redo my sub/amp setup in my car for something a bit more powerful
I currently have a JL Audio 8w3v3 in a custom made box and the 250/1 JL Audio amp
It's mounted in the ski pass through in my E36 convertible, and just doesn't cut it, I can't seem to get loud enough for my tastes without distortion

After a bit of research, I've come across a couple worthy subs, the Kicker 11S8L74
Kicker 11S8L74 Solo-Baric L7 Series 8" subwoofer with dual 4-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com
And the Alpine SWR-8D4
Alpine SWR-8D4 Type-R 8" subwoofer with dual 4-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com

I've read both good and bad things about both, but can't seem to decide between the two
So which one should I choose? It must be a single 8" to fit in the space it's going, and can't have a huge box. Is one of these the one to go with or are there better options out there?


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Look at reviews for the Sundown 8" subwoofers I have read good things.


----------



## Canada1869 (May 23, 2014)

I've got 2 of the Alpine Type R 8's and I can't say I'm too impressed with them.


----------



## BenJ1456 (Jan 27, 2015)

What amp are you running on the Alpines?


----------



## Canada1869 (May 23, 2014)

BenJ1456 said:


> What amp are you running on the Alpines?


An Alpine PDX M6. They're in a ported box tuned to 32hz.


----------



## pandalizer (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't buy from crutchfield if they have the same exact sub over at Sonic Electronix. Here's the same alpine for 50 bucks cheaper, with complete warranty and customer service and everything: Alpine SWR8D4 8" Dual 4-Ohm Type R Series Car Subwoofer

If you're looking for an 8 that slams, the only one i've had experience with is a SoundQubed HDS208 HDS208
It is in a transmission line tuned to resonant frequency at 44 Hz, but plays down low to 20s no problem. 

Very cost effective and will take more than the 600 its rated for all day. Good luck OP.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Type R over all mentioned


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

The Type R is likely to have the "cleaner" sound, if the tech behind it is anything like what was used for the 12" Type Rs I have in my car. Any distortion they generated was audibly and measurably lower than the two Infinity 12" drivers I had in there previously. I've also heard four of those 8" Type Rs in a properly-designed TL and they sounded great.

But it's one 8" driver. Don't expect miracles, particularly as you're just replacing one decent 8" driver with another. You might have better results opting for a bit more surface area, e.g. two 10" drivers in an IB arrangement firing through the ski pass through.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if your trying to stick with aneight driver because it fits in the ski pass, subs aren't too particular about stuff in front of them..why not a ten with a buttload of power? or is it a height issue which I'm sorta guessing it is on a bmw.

I'd personally go for thetype r eight and way too much power.


----------



## BenJ1456 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice! I think I'll try and get my hands on a Sundown 8", any recommendations on an amp to go with it?


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Canada1869 said:


> I've got 2 of the Alpine Type R 8's and I can't say I'm too impressed with them.


The shop that did my install said the same thing. They don't have it anymore either.....


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

BenJ1456 said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I think I'll try and get my hands on a Sundown 8", any recommendations on an amp to go with it?


Might be a worth looking into the classifieds here and see who is selling an amp. Thought I saw a 600/1 JL....


----------



## SuperJ (Jan 5, 2015)

Is your 8 in a ported or sealed enclosure? If it's not ported I would build a spec ported box first and see how you like it with the amp you already own. I've got the JL CP108 setup (8W3V3), and it far surpassed my expectations for an 8" sub. I'm not sure if the CP108 matched JL's ported box specs or not but it plays pretty loud, low and accurate IMHO.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I really like the sound of the type r 8. Plays deep for an 8.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Mmmmm


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Go with the Sundown 8's. I've tried to steer clear of running Sundown as I don't like to follow crowds and ride any bandwagons. But I've been very impressed from every Sundown sub I've heard. To save space in my truck, I've decided to pull the trigger and ordered 2 SA8D4 Sundowns. Trust me, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd go with the sundown sd2-8 for sealed or sa8v2 for vented on at least 500 watts

If you can fit it, the new sundown sd3-10" would be the way to go in a 0.5cube sealed box


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

If you want more output go with a vented/ported arrangement. IMHO with small woofers like an 8" the only way to get more output is go ported and at least 300 watts.

I would consider a 4th order band pass and don't believe the hype that these can't sound good, that's nonsense.

You get two benefits, you get the output of a ported enclosure with the extension of a sealed arrangement. The cost is complication and more material used.

First I would see if the 8w3 is even good for 4th order. You might want to reach out to Mr. Smith on that one, it shouldn't be a problem.

Because of the motor structure and basket displacement, it will take up a bit more room on the sealed side of a band pass, but overall I doubt your box would be more than 1.5 cubic feet total.

I would also consider increasing the power on your sub stage. Since you can provide a 2 ohm load, I'd consider the JBL GT-501 which easily does rated power at 2 ohm.


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

momax_powers said:


> I'd go with the sundown sd2-8 for sealed or sa8v2 for vented on at least 500 watts
> 
> If you can fit it, the new sundown sd3-10" would be the way to go in a 0.5cube sealed box


 Interesting, I may go one of two directions.

SD2-8 v2 ported or (2) E-8 v3 sealed. I am just concerned that two sealed 8's will have the output I want in the zone where most of my music operates. Two would give me an advantage over one obviously.

But two E-8's cost more than one SD2-8 and ported with a bit more or the same power, output will be nearly the same, based on my research.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

djfourmoney said:


> Interesting, I may go one of two directions.
> 
> SD2-8 v2 ported or (2) E-8 v3 sealed. I am just concerned that two sealed 8's will have the output I want in the zone where most of my music operates. Two would give me an advantage over one obviously.
> 
> But two E-8's cost more than one SD2-8 and ported with a bit more or the same power, output will be nearly the same, based on my research.


If you're going with a single sub ported, i would choose either the sa-8v2/v3 or e8v3/v4 as they are optimized for vented enclosures


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

momax_powers said:


> If you're going with a single sub ported, i would choose either the sa-8v2/v3 or e8v3/v4 as they are optimized for vented enclosures


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qr-B7LiHFO0

Interesting; to smooth out the box's response in a single driver arrangement one will need to look at my complicated designs.

Two drivers might be easier for the average DIY'er just a simple bass relex in the same chamber will smooth out the response and give impressive output.

Like he said "If you wanna do your own version of What's In My Car" these would be ideal especially for the price.


----------

